# New to me KBQ smoker



## RichGTS (Jun 14, 2021)

Picked up a KBQ off of marketplace today - guy said he didn’t use it much and was nervous about the flames around his small kids.
I caught covid a week or two ago so nothing tastes like anything right now but I'm hoping my tastebuds return to get a chance to use it in the next few weeks and see how it does. 
hope everyone is well - Rich


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2021)

Never seen one of those.
What is the fuel source?
Al


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 14, 2021)

Looks like wood 

 SmokinAl


https://kbq.us/


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2021)

Thats a first for me also. Looks pretty cool.

Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool smoker.. would like to see it in use... Hopefully you didn't pass the COVID on to the seller!


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 14, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Cool smoker.. would like to see it in use... Hopefully you didn't pass the COVID on to the seller!


I cleared my quarantine period - now I just want my tastebuds back!


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Never seen one of those.
> What is the fuel source?
> Al


Hey Al - it’s a wood burner - it pulls the heat and smoke from the bottom of the fire into the smoker.  It’s not quite set it and forget it as I have to feed it wood splits but it is temperature controlled. These things have good reviews so I’m excited to give it a go!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool looking smoker.  Cant wait to see it in action. Hopefully you will recover soon.

Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 14, 2021)

That is one heck of a cool smoker Rich. Hope your taste/smell return quickly because I would love to see that thing in action.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 14, 2021)

Very counter intuitive to me, but I am sure the folks that designed it are a lot smarter than I am...

I will be looking forward to seeing your reviews and more importantly some pics!


----------



## krj (Jun 14, 2021)

Had to go to their site to try and understand the concept...still not entirely sure how I feel about the entire concept. I'm not doubting the effectiveness of the cooker, just might need to watch a video of it in action.

For me another issue is the price tag for the, imho, small amount of cooking space you have. I think I found it's 960 square inches of space.  I know it's a different style of cooker but in comparison the Masterbuilt 40 Digital Charcoal is 1320.

The final thing I see is the fact that there is quite literally always going to be somewhat of an open flame. It literally says on their website to not light it where/when you wouldn't light a campfire.


All that said, I'm definitely don't see myself getting one, but I'm interested in seeing what you think of it, and seeing how it cooks.


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 15, 2021)

I did the rookie run tonight with some frozen chicken breast, brats, Polska kielbasa and some corn on the cob. 
my boys tore up the sausages - I couldn’t taste much yet but I have to say that the smoker performed well.   I left it on the cart for ease of moving it. No surprises   
build the fire - set the temperature  and that’s about all there is to it.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice !!


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 29, 2021)

The KBQ is extremely cool and puts out super clean smoke. Takes the skill out of burning sticks, but the results are top notch. Nothing else like it.


----------



## smokngun (Jul 3, 2021)

Nice find!! I love mine, I've had it a little over a year now. I tell people it's kind of a cross between a offset and a pellet smoker. Smokiness of a offset but control more like a pellet, just needs more babysitting.


----------



## RichGTS (Jul 6, 2021)

smokngun said:


> Nice find!! I love mine, I've had it a little over a year now. I tell people it's kind of a cross between a offset and a pellet smoker. Smokiness of a offset but control more like a pellet, just needs more babysitting.


Are you getting all of the smoke flavor that you expected? I am using oak and I don’t get a ton of  smoke flavor on my food. 
the brisket taste good - just expected more


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 9, 2021)

RichGTS said:


> Are you getting all of the smoke flavor that you expected? I am using oak and I don’t get a ton of  smoke flavor on my food.
> the brisket taste good - just expected more


Run it lower or use the "dirty" smoke setting on the firebox. You're probably not used to super clean smoke.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 9, 2021)

I find smoke to be more pronounced a day or three after the cook (leftovers) ... You get acclimated to the smoke the day of the cook so it takes a few days to get the smoke taste out of your mouth ...


----------



## WVHillbillyinSC (Dec 17, 2021)

RichGTS said:


> Picked up a KBQ off of marketplace today - guy said he didn’t use it much and was nervous about the flames around his small kids.
> I caught covid a week or two ago so nothing tastes like anything right now but I'm hoping my tastebuds return to get a chance to use it in the next few weeks and see how it does.
> hope everyone is well - Rich


I've never seen anything like it.  Intrigued to say the least.  After watching some Youtube videos and going to the Website....this is not for me.  Tending the fire every 30 minutes...Nope, not gonna do it.
Thanks for the post and I'm happy for you.  I love to see new stuff and the innovative ideas that come out in the Smokin' World.


----------

